

Ask HN: Cleaning laptop keyboard - thejteam

The other day I spilled some apple juice on my company laptop.  Some of the keys are sticking.  What are the best ways to clean the heyboard on a laptop safely?
======
LarryMade
Keyboards are pretty flimsy nowadays (literally - with flexible circuit
sheets, etc.), and depending on the type might take a bit of work to tear down
to clean the parts, and my be a toss up on usability. That said, Google is
your friend, search for "keyboard cleaning" with the model of your laptop you
will probably get a hit or three on some tips for disassembly and cleaning,
etc.

Before you do that, have you checked to see if there's a good price on a
replacement keyboard? - I've found some on Amazon as low as $15 for Dell
laptops and such, eBay is good too but you need to look at the seller's track
record and such to make sure things are jake.

